# Football Manager 2009 Junkies?



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

<One here! 

Fully skinned already with correct club badges and players etc. Got the advertising hoardings modded for the 3d match engine and some guys are working on customising each stadium for the game. Its certainly taking up some of my time at the mo  

Anyone else caught the bug that is Champo? (I go back to 93/94 on the Amiga. Played each new one every season and they just get better :argie:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard the 2009 isn't that good??? I was already to order it until I heard the reviews.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 27, 2008)

This one is so much harder than the others... I always done so well with previous ones. March with Arsenal and I'm 9th in the league.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

LOve these games ,bloody addictive ,can u get them for the MAC ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I enjoy playing it,I do the go on holiday for a season and pick a new conference team game.The lower the reputation the better.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

david g said:


> LOve these games ,bloody addictive ,can u get them for the MAC ?


DUDE!

Do bears **** in the woods! Hell yeah, off the shelf the disk is Mac and PC compatible. Be sure to download the update though campers, deals with all the minor glitches.

We should have a 'post your seasons performance pictures' here so far thread! Just screen grab away! I'll fire mine up later today and have a bash :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right i'm ordering mine now. I was gutted after reading all the bad reviews but i'll give it a go.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Alty17 said:


> Right i'm ordering mine now. I was gutted after reading all the bad reviews but i'll give it a go.


The updates ironed out the initial issues, as long as you have a decent graphics card the 3D engine will work-just ensure you update to the latest MS updates and newest Mac OSX

Dave, if your using your Macbook pro it will run the 3d engine fine. If using a normal Macbook you can only run the old 2D match engine.

The 3D engine is good though, I have to say. Especially for working out where people are when under pressure..who is closing down well/badly/not at all etc. Really has come on leaps and bounds in that respect. Not to mention the press conferences where you can actually type a response. I was caused so much grief after saying Wenger was a prick in one of mine..the players fell out with me, he did, the F.A etc etc LOL!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm running good iMac so all should be fine.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Just downloading some screen grabs of the match engine now...and included some displays of the various widgets you can have on screen (current scores, league table, player motivation and assistant managers feedback to name a few) :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Will be using the Macbook Pro matey :thumb:,i can only see it available for windows pcs though or is it compatible for the mac on these dvds ?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

david g said:


> Will be using the Macbook Pro matey :thumb:,i can only see it available for windows pcs though or is it compatible for the mac on these dvds ?


No dude, same disk runs on both.....have a look instore you will see it has both the PC and MAC sign on the disk. No need to run windows, whack into mac and your away!

Some pics



















There are several different views and of course replays included. All speeds can be edited etc

This view is good if your game is being played long by opposition and you need to work out who is supplying the long balls to close them down etc


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hated all the new Football Managers.

The old Championship Managers were the best.

I did 130 seasons on a 2 player game with my brother.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jamest said:


> Hated all the new Football Managers.
> 
> The old Championship Managers were the best.
> 
> I did 130 seasons on a 2 player game with my brother.


Where the players in wheel chairs by the end of the game????

In fact where there any players left! LOL

Johnny


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Where the players in wheel chairs by the end of the game????
> 
> In fact where there any players left! LOL
> 
> Johnny


they probably signed for Bolton.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Where the players in wheel chairs by the end of the game????
> 
> In fact where there any players left! LOL
> 
> Johnny


After 30 seasons in virtually everyone was a made up name, actually added quite a challenge as you couldn't just recognise a name and buy them.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

The screen shots look great, just one problem though.......Everton 4th and Liverpool 5th?? I thought the game was suppose to be getting more realistic, what a load of SH!T  :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

jamest said:


> Hated all the new Football Managers.
> 
> The old Championship Managers were the best.
> 
> I did 130 seasons on a 2 player game with my brother.


I loved champ manager 97/98,I played it constantly.I loved the depth and the fact it didnt have stupid flashy graphics and whatnot.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

jamest said:


> Hated all the new Football Managers.
> 
> The old Championship Managers were the best.
> 
> I did 130 seasons on a 2 player game with my brother.


My god thats an effort and a half! The most I managed was Friday at 4pm until the Monday at midday...A two player game with my mate with £100 at stake. Was intense to say the least-and we had 5 min max team editing time limit prior to each game only stopping to eat/$hit and shower. I think we managed 6 seasons that weekend. Back when I had the time to do such things! Oh and I think we watched like 7 live games on t.v. Brilliant times


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Got mine last nite :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

King Eric said:


> My god thats an effort and a half! The most I managed was Friday at 4pm until the Monday at midday...A two player game with my mate with £100 at stake. Was intense to say the least-and we had 5 min max team editing time limit prior to each game only stopping to eat/ and shower. I think we managed 6 seasons that weekend. Back when I had the time to do such things! Oh and I think we watched like 7 live games on t.v. Brilliant times


Wasn't over a weekend, was over quite a few weeks. He was Fulham and had done 10 seasons before I joined as Everton.

He had been winning all the cups and league at this point. After around 3 seasons I had a team strong enough to win the league, the only team which was any threat was my brother, but for some reason I always ended up winning the league and occasionally lost to him in one of the cups every now and then.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the most anyone has ever sold a player for? Me and my mate had a game going and he sold Nesta for 74 Mill :doublesho


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Alty17 said:


> What's the most anyone has ever sold a player for? Me and my mate had a game going and he sold Nesta for 74 Mill :doublesho


I sold Ronaldo last night for 45 million to Real Madrid. And in years gone by had sold Neil Lennon (when he was a crewe player) for 15 million odd which in the old champo games was a lot of money.

Currently got 55 million in the bank and taking a look at Pirlo, Pato, Messi and Bojan. Not missed Ronaldo much but it upset the team balance a little bit.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Bojan is a legend. Always try and sign him.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Another FM fan here 

Im in the year 2012 with a pretty decent side, also got 134m to spend 

EDIT: Im arsenal and sold pretty much all the team now.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Come on then, I want a list of good young players in FM09??


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mamadou sakho is a must buy mate, he is now my best defender!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Victor Moses
Sean Scannell


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

dal23 said:


> Mamadou sakho is a must buy mate, he is now my best defender!


yep good signing another frenchman is Henri Saivet (very good striker) and the name looks familiar 
there was a guy called thiago who was young and played for barcelonas youth team on the game
Zapata is a good young defender

cant remember the rest i have not ordered the new copy yet


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

oh yes zapata is very good too, my back line is antonio, sakho, zapata, sagna


----------

